
Is 'social credit' coming to the US? - sverige
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7396975/Is-social-credit-coming-Report-claims-systems-like-Chinas-used-Silicon-Valley.html
======
quaquaqua1
It already exists through other means. Any arrest (!) or conviction is likely
to show up in a background check, and most employers besides very small ones
conduct background checks.

If you can't get a job because you can't pass a background check, then you
have a pretty low chance of affording to live. I mean sure, you can still walk
around in society and book plane tickets if you somehow get money (something
you can't do in China with a bad score).... but you are already teetering on
homelessness, bankruptcy and re-imprisonment under our current US system.

